# Another dog attack :(



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Mother barricades herself and two children in room as rampaging dogs maul family pet | Mail Online
Awful for these poor children to lose their puppy, but why do the Daily Mail insist on digging out as many snarling dog pictures as they can to get the sheep all frothed up & baying for the banning of even more breeds (and we all know how effective THAT is don't we boys & girls) some of the comments are frankly sickening
Sleep tight little Mika xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

That comment about the jogger kicking the dog is sickening, even more so that it was moderated before being published, as if the Daily mail condone kicking a dog.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

just seen it  so typical of the DM to have pictures like that 

sad situation 

r.i.p mika


----------



## AristoDogz (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw this earlier today and it sickens me......I would die protecting my dogs..so whatever force is necessary to stop the attack.
I'm sure my opinion will raise the hackles of many but I make no appologies.
If the youth couldn't control his dogs (one which is suspected of being illegal) then he is breaking the law.
My dog Minney was recently attacked by a bull terrier..the elderly woman who owned the dog was walking the dog (which was deaf!!!) off the lead.
It was coming towards me and Minney and I shouted for her to call her dog back and put it on the lead....she ignored me and the dog came running up to us..before I knew it the dog had Minney by the throat...I managed to get in between the 2 dogs and hit the bull terrier with a stick...he did let go of Minney and the woman then got control of her dog. 
I was really shaken up but thankfully Minney was not injured. I had a right go at the woman and she's lucky I didn't bash her with the stick!!...I was furious.
This same dog has been responsible for attacking a few dogs in our village, one, which was a lab was quite badly injured.
This woman is a prime example of an irresponsible dog owner.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hate irresponsible and ignorant dog owners. 
They give all dog owners a bad name and having this kind of story in the media all the time does more harm than good, imo. That's because they usually demonise specific breeds and also cause a climate of fear around some breeds. 
I suppose with 24 rolling news nowadays, they have to find something to fill up the space on a dull day.


----------



## bkingdom (Feb 24, 2011)

haa~ you might need to expot a pet to another country then


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

"Got loads of Staffies around here - mostly out of control. Lost count of the number of owners that say 'he's ok'! Yes, well my dog isnt because he has been attacked three times now and not unsurprisingly, has had enough of them! Last time was about 4 months ago by a loose Staffie who caused a nasty bite as I picked up my dog - owner said that it was nothing to do with him-well, when I catch up with him, he will get a £200 bill! *Sorry to all you owners of well-behaved Staffies - just keep them on the lead because other dogs just do not like them*!"

Typical Daily Mail idiot  Why the hell should mine be on lead? I am seriously p!ssed off with meatheads with no brain between their ears thinking they can spout whatever they feel like or treat staffies and their owners like dirt. Only before did some white van driver lookalike have a go at our friendly staffie, picking his wife's little fluffy accessories, sorry, dogs, up off the floor and thinking he can talk to me like garbage. I am so fed up with the discrimination. This is a terrible story but the stock imagery and the incessant bloody anti-bull breed brigade at the Daily Mail riles me.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

So sad , its very similar circumstances to how my cat was killed and it will continue until police take these incidents more seriously and punish the irresponsible OWNERS appropriately


----------



## paşa's mummy (Feb 5, 2011)

shibby said:


> Typical Daily Mail idiot  Why the hell should mine be on lead? I am seriously p!ssed off with meatheads with no brain between their ears thinking they can spout whatever they feel like or treat staffies and their owners like dirt. Only before did some white van driver lookalike have a go at our friendly staffie, picking his wife's little fluffy accessories, sorry, dogs, up off the floor and thinking he can talk to me like garbage. I am so fed up with the discrimination. This is a terrible story but the stock imagery and the incessant bloody anti-bull breed brigade at the Daily Mail riles me.


i agree with you. i dont have a bull terrier but my auntie had them through my childhood and i think they are lovely dogs if brought up properly< like any other breed. 
i get some nasty comments when i take my mums dog out. she has a german sheherd who doesnt like other dogs so i put her a basket muzzle on and a short lead. i still get told she should be put down cos she barked at there dog but i do everything i can to ensure she cant hurt another animal. her anxiety came from been attacked herself as a pup. she now thinks evry dog is out to get her. we rehomed her in august because her previous owners couldnt handle her. she would pratically pull them other to attck a dog. she only had a halti n nylon lead. now she is muzzled with a metal lead and choke< i hate using it but its the only thing that will control her< her behaviourist soon realised that! she has made vast improvements and i am hopeful she will one day beable to not get so worried and beable to walk on a normal lead and collar. i walked by a dog the other day and she dint bark or even look at it  she still needs exercise doesnt she. am sure there will be people who dont agree we should take her out or use a choke and you are more then welcome to come and try using anything else with her. saying that if anyone does have some practical advise please do tell i will try anything with her, she is a lovely dog who had a bad experience, she is lovely in evry other aspect.:thumbup:
i just wish people would stop tying breeds by the same brush. its not fair


----------

